

Finally a Solar-Powered Air Conditioner: 6 Tons of A/C Using 4 Solar Panels - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/02/solar-powered-air-conditioner-ac-coolerado.php

======
jacquesm
This is an evaporative system, and will need quite a bit of water to operate.
I'm not sure what the cost of water / electricity are in the target area for
this AC unit, but here the cost of the water would offset the energy gains.

It's still a neat accomplishment, and if you have access to a stream then it
might be the thing to do.

A neat alternative to evaporative systems are double-stirling cycle systems,
one engine driven by the sun, the other driven by the first to cool air using
it in reverse.

